# The joys of hots



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

I'd just like to say how much fun I just had removing a retained eyecap from an enraged Cape Cobra.............

but, as VL says....."it's only a snake"


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

seriously you should have filmed your self doing it

then turned to the camera...and said...in your face James....then followed it up by dancing like this

YouTube - Scrubs - Turk Dance - Sugar Hill Gang


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

LOL had to do the same procedure on my B&W spitter last weekend some people just dont realise what fun it is:2thumb:
and now im starting to regain my eyesight its all good.I didnt have goggles or shield cos VL said you dont need them and his advice was sound and i just shut the one eye as he sugested and what a result. I think we are all doing him a dis-service from now on im going to stop having a go and listen to him:whistling2:


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

stuartdouglas said:


> ...removing ... eyecap from an enraged Cape Cobra.............


Ive found that if a volunteer can put a securing forefinger on the snout it does assist but still a crap action to for-fill.


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

Snakes Incorporated said:


> Ive found that if a volunteer can put a securing forefinger on the snout it does assist but still a crap action to for-fill.


I personally found that if a volunteer can place a finger in the snake's mouth it's of enormous value. VL, you busy mate? Lol.


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

leecb0 said:


> LOL had to do the same procedure on my B&W spitter last weekend some people just dont realise what fun it is:2thumb:
> and now im starting to regain my eyesight its all good.I didnt have goggles or shield cos VL said you dont need them and his advice was sound and i just shut the one eye as he sugested and what a result. I think we are all doing him a dis-service from now on im going to stop having a go and listen to him:whistling2:


I've had to assist shed a black spitter. All I'm saying is I was ready for a stiff drink afterwards.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Eye caps seem common with cobras...I used the gel tears product to remove my capes one last time, and sometimes KY for the tail of one of my white lips.


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

Piraya1 said:


> Eye caps seem common with cobras...I used the gel tears product to remove my capes one last time, and sometimes KY for the tail of one of my white lips.


I use KY for lubricating probes. Got some funny looks from the chemist on one occasion when I was buying it, so I thought I'd reassure her with the statement "Oh it's ok, I use it on my snakes". I shop at a different pharmacy these days.


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

Convincing any cobra that you are really trying to assist is the trick. 
And after the delicate "operation" No bloody thank you or good job wink just an orientation look-about and cheers. Rude:whip:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

doing that stuff with a cobra would mean a serious 'pucker factor'...

rattlesnake or something is ok... but a zippity-do-dah elapid type would have me seriously focused... and well puckered... if you know what i mean...


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

terciopelo_dave said:


> I've had to assist shed a black spitter. All I'm saying is I was ready for a stiff drink afterwards.


I had to do the same recently with my male Eastern green mamba......yup, *that* one....that kind of keeps you focussed, even tho he was tubed


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

No eye caps today


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> I'd just like to say how much fun I just had removing a retained eyecap from an enraged Cape Cobra.............
> 
> but, as VL says....."it's only a snake"


Okay, that is a situation that I will hopefully never find myself in... I have vivid memories of capturing these in SA and, to be honest, although they are amazing snakes (I LOVE the pale brown/ mustard indiviuals) not one I'd fancy having to deal with day in, day out...

More power to you!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> I'd just like to say how much fun I just had removing a retained eyecap from an enraged Cape Cobra.............
> 
> but, as VL says....."it's only a snake"


:shock: is this your 'bull snake' ??? shes a nasty piece of work. Balls of solid lead mate


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

chondro13 said:


> :shock: is this your 'bull snake' ??? shes a nasty piece of work. Balls of solid lead mate


If you're talking about viper lover, you missed a word out between "bull" and "snake". I'll give you a clue. The missing word starts with S.


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

chondro13 said:


> :shock: is this your 'bull snake' ??? ...


What the picture of the snake I'm holding? Thats a wild caught Cape Cobra.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Snakes Incorporated said:


> What the picture of the snake I'm holding? Thats a wild caught Cape Cobra.


:roll: lol no, stu and i refer to his big female spectacled cobra as his 'bull snake'..... although i realise now he is referring to his young cape in this thread..

Pretty snake you got there though! (your mad, but its gorgeous! lol)


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

chondro13 said:


> ... (your mad, but its gorgeous! lol)


People tell me often that I am not right in the head... and at times I believe them.


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

I must admit, I see retained brills more often with cobras than any other snakes.
They are easy enough to remove though. : victory:


----------

